
Target, Walgreens, CVS and Walmart to Offer Drive-Through Coronavirus Testing - jessriedel
https://adage.com/article/cmo-strategy/target-walgreens-cvs-and-walmart-offer-drive-through-coronavirus-testing/2244586
======
quartz
New York started doing this earlier today in New Rochelle, minus the corporate
partnerships [1].

You call a phone number, get a reserved time to show up, and show up. 6 lanes,
200 cars per day capacity.

[1] [https://www.lohud.com/story/news/local/westchester/new-
roche...](https://www.lohud.com/story/news/local/westchester/new-
rochelle/2020/03/13/coronavirus-drive-through-testing-starts-glen-island-park-
new-rochelle/5040315002)

